# Im going insaine!!! Help!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't realy know where to post this, but guys, I am going to run in circles screaming here soon!!

I can't wait any longer for the babies from Sabrina









Then ruby,









What do I do? 
Ahhhh! 
I'm gunna look like a hobo soon! D: maaaaaaahhhh!!!!
Any one else like this, chime in!!!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks you don't have much longer to wait on your first girl!  distract yourself, then they'll surely go  lol


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well we know you are going "insaine" because you can't spell insane correctly! lol just kidding but now I am going insane 'cause as soon as those babies drop I'ma snatch one from you... or Dewayne, depending on which ones cuter! lol Mwahhahaha!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MollyLue9 said:


> Well we know you are going "insaine" because you can't spell insane correctly! lol just kidding but now I am going insane 'cause as soon as those babies drop I'ma snatch one from you... or Dewayne, depending on which ones cuter! lol Mwahhahaha!


Well, I'm gunna bottle feed Ruby's before. So(; mwahahahahahah ill steal em back from you. Might just steal kip too!!

And redgate; yeah, but she's gunna be around 2 more weeks, WHEN WERE AT STATE!!!!D': aaaaah!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Emileanne I feel for you.:hair::hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Emileanne I feel for you.:hair::hug:


Thanks!!! 
Gaaaaah.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

La la la la la la la! 

I don't think I can stop thinkin about these baby's, blalalalalala! 
Grrrrr 
Baby crazy baby crazy! Gaaaaah!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You've got the pre-kidding syndrome. Try to hide it from your goats because they will NOT be sympathetic; they will do everything they can to make it worse and then laugh behind your back. :laugh: You will be cured when the babies come along!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> You've got the pre-kidding syndrome. Try to hide it from your goats because they will NOT be sympathetic; they will do everything they can to make it worse and then laugh behind your back. :laugh: You will be cured when the babies come along!


Good think I'm sick and don't wanna be outside much, I can TRY and hide it! 
As long as I don't start talkin to her belly!! Lol 
Yeah, Sabrina WON'T be sympathetic shell be like hmm your 2 hours away at a show WITH MY SISTER AND BESTFRIEND? Yeah well I got them babies out so bring her back now!! Lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whaddya mean, "So long as I dont start talkin to her belly"?
That's part of the fun! You get way down low telling them what pretty babies they are & you'll see them when theyre ready.
So long as mama doe doesnt turn around to belch in your other ear.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going through the same thing my girls are holing them for ransom LOL driving me NUTTTTTTTs:GAAH::hair:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you need to get started immediately on a large, time-consuming home improvement project. The kids will drop just as soon as you open the paint can!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Whaddya mean, "So long as I dont start talkin to her belly"?
> That's part of the fun! You get way down low telling them what pretty babies they are & you'll see them when theyre ready.
> So long as mama doe doesnt turn around to belch in your other ear.


I can't do that cause then she'll torment me!! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Chapintanch: we can be in this together then 


Groovygoatlady. Home improvement?! Naaaah lol that's for my mom to do hmmm, paint the chicken coop maybe?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't do what I did! I laminated the "Goats Code of Honor" and hung it in the barn where I could see it, by the kidding calendar. 
Darned if they all didn't read it. Now they follow it down to the last letter! :GAAH:If you have a copy, hide it so they can't read it! 

Good luck on your kidding!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Don't do what I did! I laminated the "Goats Code of Honor" and hung it in the barn where I could see it, by the kidding calendar.
> Darned if they all didn't read it. Now they follow it down to the last letter! :GAAH:If you have a copy, hide it so they can't read it!
> 
> Good luck on your kidding!


Thanks!!(; 
If I laminate it, it'll stay in my room!;D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> You've got the pre-kidding syndrome. Try to hide it from your goats because they will NOT be sympathetic; they will do everything they can to make it worse and then laugh behind your back. :laugh: You will be cured when the babies come along!


:slapfloor:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :slapfloor:


What are the treatments??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> What are the treatments??


Why, kids, of course  Otherwise, there are none except running around message boards shrieking your insanity .....you're good! 

Can't wait for my turn.....


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Talk with the unborn, we always do that! Do American people not sing nursery songs to their unborn childs? How can the newborn recognise your voice if he/she has never heard it??? Go ahead, talk with both does and bellies, you have only a short time to do it!

Everything else prepared? Clean pen, emergency bag packed ... Come on, pre-kidding time is SHORT!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

You are guys are silly! Don't worry, I've been doing this for awhile now and I STILL go through this every year..mostly waiting for my old dumb-dumb who never goes on time based on when I think she was bred (since her heats are quiet and she lets bucks jump on her even when she isn't in...she has to be left with the buck for several cycles to guarantee a pregnancy...) ....And AGAIN this year I'm waiting, waiting, yelling, pleading with her, doing the math and wondering how in the world she is defying it, etc. Good thing its her last kidding, she drives me to madness I tell you, madness! I've been dreaming about her kidding 2-3 nights a week for the last month! Have you had dreams about them kidding yet? You know you've lost it then.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Why, kids, of course  Otherwise, there are none except running around message boards shrieking your insanity .....you're good!
> 
> Can't wait for my turn.....


Lol 
It's a blast!!!!;D


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trollmor said:


> Talk with the unborn, we always do that! Do American people not sing nursery songs to their unborn childs? How can the newborn recognise your voice if he/she has never heard it??? Go ahead, talk with both does and bellies, you have only a short time to do it!
> 
> Everything else prepared? Clean pen, emergency bag packed ... Come on, pre-kidding time is SHORT!!!


Oh yes we do, after all were the crazy Americans!!(; 
And yeah, everything is GREAT! Just need to get to the store and get Baby bottles and diapers.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> You are guys are silly! Don't worry, I've been doing this for awhile now and I STILL go through this every year..mostly waiting for my old dumb-dumb who never goes on time based on when I think she was bred (since her heats are quiet and she lets bucks jump on her even when she isn't in...she has to be left with the buck for several cycles to guarantee a pregnancy...) ....And AGAIN this year I'm waiting, waiting, yelling, pleading with her, doing the math and wondering how in the world she is defying it, etc. Good thing its her last kidding, she drives me to madness I tell you, madness! I've been dreaming about her kidding 2-3 nights a week for the last month! Have you had dreams about them kidding yet? You know you've lost it then.


Just did last night!! I was helping my friend sell her babies today, and last night I had a dream that she only had twins and it was the two babies I helped her sell today.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and nygoatmom: you just commented on the little boy that bought the goats I had a dream about!!! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Oh and nygoatmom: you just commented on the little boy that bought the goats I had a dream about!!! Lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## ninjagoatboy (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome goats


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :slapfloor:


What a coincidence !!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> What a coincidence !!!


Too funny....they are very sweet though


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Too funny....they are very sweet though


Haha yeah they are


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So, when do you think it will be when yours kid? Do you have a date in mind, or just a guess? 
I put mine in with my buck for 3 weeks, I am hoping it worked or I'll be a long time without a milking Nubian!I didn't breed Daisy...I just couldn't look at her as old enough...LOL...so I bred the kinder and my older nubian. I know with the kinder I can always put her back in with him (which I am for other reasons) and supposedly they come into heat if not bred and will go into heat year round. Sheesh....I hope I don't have to milk her instead....she's a ticket! Even when i try to trim her hooves...she lays down


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> So, when do you think it will be when yours kid? Do you have a date in mind, or just a guess?
> I put mine in with my buck for 3 weeks, I am hoping it worked or I'll be a long time without a milking Nubian!I didn't breed Daisy...I just couldn't look at her as old enough...LOL...so I bred the kinder and my older nubian. I know with the kinder I can always put her back in with him (which I am for other reasons) and supposedly they come into heat if not bred and will go into heat year round. Sheesh....I hope I don't have to milk her instead....she's a ticket! Even when i try to trim her hooves...she lays down


Lol that's no help!!!!! 
But it's just a guess, the brown one, ruby I'm guessing just after valentines and Sabrina, within the next week or two. 
She JUST started caving like two days ago, how long do think it'll be?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, I'm even newer than you....my goats, _(IF _they are bred) won't give me my first ever kids until at least May....lol.....

What's "caving?" hahaha Aren't I a big help??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, I'm even newer than you....my goats, (IF they are bred) won't give me my first ever kids until at least May....lol.....
> 
> What's "caving?" hahaha Aren't I a big help??


It's all good and caving is when they start looking skinny ish. 
Here's a good picture of her caving









This ^^ is like 3 days ago









This ^^ is a week before she kidded last year.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, but all these people wanting to buy the babies isn't so great on my freaking out, I want them now!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....I know you do!!

So caving is like "dropping" in a human?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol....I know you do!!
> 
> So caving is like "dropping" in a human?


Yeah pretty much they call it dropping also. 
These are the babies LAST go round :

























Twin doelings!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness......they are adorable!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness......they are adorable!


Thank you!! 
She was bred to a diff buck this time so who knows what they'll look like she has a nice udder though


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My first 3 girls, from a not so organized lady gave me possible due dates of "Anytime between Feb 9th & mid May!!!!* UGG!!!!!* :hammer:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have no idea what I'll get, if any. All this talk of it is making me nervous now! I've been reading threads about kidding.....sounds so nerve-wracking!
I hope I get at least one or two healthy kids this year! 

You think 3 weeks is long enough for the buck to be with her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> My first 3 girls, from a not so organized lady gave me possible due dates of "Anytime between Feb 9th & mid May!!!!* UGG!!!!!* :hammer:


Lol...kept it interesting I'm sure  I know when I put the girls *in* with Dallas but I don't know if he was successful or if they even let him....every time I tried to watch them, they did nothing.All I saw was him lip curling and smelling butts.....and of course, the girls running away from him. :hair:

when I put my kinder in with him tonight( due to her being too bossy with my doeling) he smelled her rear,curled his lips and kinda started to mount but didn't....will they still try to even if the doe is bred? Or does that mean she is not bred??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol...kept it interesting I'm sure  I know when I put the girls in with Dallas but I don't know if he was successful or if they even let him....every time I tried to watch them, they did nothing.All I saw was him lip curling and smelling butts.....and of course, the girls running away from him. :hair:
> 
> when I put my kinder in with him tonight( due to her being too bossy with my doeling) he smelled her rear,curled his lips and kinda started to mount but didn't....will they still try to even if the doe is bred? Or does that mean she is not bred??


That usually means she's bred and 3 weeks is long enough. 
Serenityfarmm: I feel SO bad for you. I would wanna shoot the lady! Lol

But, I HONESTLY thought I'd be fine til like the last 4 days that she had to go, hail to the no did that happen!! 
I am freaking out, can't sleep, wanna scream!! Got all these people sayin yeah mine kidded then other people saying how much you want for te babies? How long til they'll be here? I'm gunna buy one! 
Grrrrr!-_- 
In 10 days, 9 tomorrow. Ill be leaving for Florida state fair, will be gone for 4 days, 2.5 HOURS away!! I want the babies to be here Atleast the Tuesday BEFORE I leave! waaaaaaaah.

Ok. 
**venting over with** ~thanks for listening~


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok guys, it's been a week since her false labor. 

For my other doe it took her a day and a week to give birth from her false labor. 
The high for today is 79 and the high for tomorrow is 82 then te high ok Thursday is 68! 
What do ya think? Babies by the weekend or am I just going crazy??


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and this doe Sabrina, kids on days I don't feel like goin out to see her, today is one of those lazy days......!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We all, get to where we can't wait. It is frustrating at times, but, no matter how much we want those babies right now, at that moment ,we have to remember,they are not ready just yet for us to see, LOL. 
I love spending time with the preggo girls and feel the babies kicking, it is so special to know them, even before they are out in the world to say hi, for the first time. 


It will be sooner than you think.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> We all, get to where we can't wait. It is frustrating at times, but, no matter how much we want those babies right now, at that moment ,we have to remember,they are not ready just yet for us to see, LOL.
> I love spending time with the preggo girls and feel the babies kicking, it is so special to know them, even before they are out in the world to say hi, for the first time.
> 
> It will be sooner than you think.


Oh I hope it is 
Thanks for the pep talk!!! I just really don't want her to kid when I'm away!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Oh yes we do, after all were the crazy Americans!!(;
> And yeah, everything is GREAT! Just need to get to the store and get Baby bottles and diapers.


Oh, how good! I prefer when people are crazy in the right way! 

Good luck, hope everything goes well, and don't forget to show us some pictures of the happy mothers!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trollmor said:


> Oh, how good! I prefer when people are crazy in the right way!
> 
> Good luck, hope everything goes well, and don't forget to show us some pictures of the happy mothers!


Oh trust me, when babies come, you will know!! lol  
But thanks, I probably need the luck!!


----------



## ninjagoatboy (Jan 26, 2013)

It's ok the mom is just going to have tree baby's


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My favorite is from the time you can really feel them moving til delivery..i can't hardly leave em alone..lol.i'm having a hard time not buying goat..i already have 3 coming ..2 nigerian doelings march 2nd and a lamancha doe in milk sometime end of feb beginning of march..and i see all these new ones being born and i just want to snatch the lil boogers up lol..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> My favorite is from the time you can really feel them moving til delivery..i can't hardly leave em alone..lol.i'm having a hard time not buying goat..i already have 3 coming ..2 nigerian doelings march 2nd and a lamancha doe in milk sometime end of feb beginning of march..and i see all these new ones being born and i just want to snatch the lil boogers up lol..


So snatch up a bottle baby!!!!!!!!!!!!(; lol 
But, I LOVE that too, EXCEPT I am trying not to stay there so long that I start feeling and talkin to em because I gotta stay sane and not let her know I'm dying!!!!(;


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

What I think is the best part, is to not have to go crazy all by myself, and to feel all alone because nobody else around here understands what it is like to wait for these dear little babies to make their appearances! There is so much support from other people that understand exactly what we are going through, and the support for each other is just fabulous on this forum. Thank you so much to everybody writing and supporting. It is so nice to know I am not the only one running short on patience. But also, remember that this time of waiting is the calm before the real work begins, a time to rest up, if we can. So, the snow storm is hear already, it sounds like it is nice in Florida So I am just trying to imagine basking in those high 60 degree temperatures to get my mind off the goat incubators doing their jobs.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

pixie said:


> What I think is the best part, is to not have to go crazy all by myself, and to feel all alone because nobody else around here understands what it is like to wait for these dear little babies to make their appearances! There is so much support from other people that understand exactly what we are going through, and the support for each other is just fabulous on this forum. Thank you so much to everybody writing and supporting. It is so nice to know I am not the only one running short on patience. But also, remember that this time of waiting is the calm before the real work begins, a time to rest up, if we can. So, the snow storm is hear already, it sounds like it is nice in Florida So I am just trying to imagine basking in those high 60 degree temperatures to get my mind off the goat incubators doing their jobs.


SIXTY?! 
It's so hot, got Botha fans running, still hot, got the doors and windows open. 60 would be nice!! Lol  
But yeah, I am real grateful to have the people on TGS thank you guys!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel :hug:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I know how you feel :hug:


Thanks toth!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> SIXTY?!
> It's so hot, got Botha fans running, still hot, got the doors and windows open. 60 would be nice!! Lol
> But yeah, I am real grateful to have the people on TGS thank you guys!!


Lol....I took this today! Dallas would like to be hot for a change....lol...see his pleading eyes?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think they should torture you like they did me with baby pics lol..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol....I took this today! Dallas would like to be hot for a change....lol...see his pleading eyes?


Ship him down, no promises the gators will stay away!(; lol









Look my dog wants him to come down!;D lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I think they should torture you like they did me with baby pics lol..


I torture myself!!!

























































































I got plenty of baby pictures, new background every hour!!!! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ROFL! Those are some mighty cute kids! 

The dog looks like he's screaming for help...."Get me away from this obsessed lady! Quick!!"


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> ROFL! Those are some mighty cute kids!
> 
> The dog looks like he's screaming for help...."Get me away from this obsessed lady! Quick!!"


Lol yeah!! 
When I being goats to my house, she gets real mad and scared. 
When I took the pic, she was mad cause I wouldn't give her my hot ham and cheese sandwich. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....animals are funny, aren't they?

I'm actually getting nervous now....I'm reading too many threads on kidding.....omgoodness....I'll never be able to help out!! Gulp!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol....animals are funny, aren't they?
> 
> I'm actually getting nervous now....I'm reading too many threads on kidding.....omgoodness....I'll never be able to help out!! Gulp!


Lol you'll be fine! 
I freaked out in the veeeeeery beggining too, they didn't even kid around me, so I think you should be fine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute


Thanks


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

La, la, la ... "Where do all the big bellies go, and from where do all these crowding jumping kids come from?" La, la, la ...

The one in the basket seems to need help. Hope he got well. The one with the girl is just wonderful! They look so good friends. Your daughter? But the one with the lamp ... DID he try to jump up onto the lamp the second after?

Hm, I think I tortured myself a bit, too ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not even sure they are pregnant!! I gotta do some pooch pics...


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Whaddya mean, "So long as I dont start talkin to her belly"?
> That's part of the fun! You get way down low telling them what pretty babies they are & you'll see them when theyre ready.
> So long as mama doe doesnt turn around to belch in your other ear.


I think I mentioned somewhere that I sing to my goats?......Now I sing to the babies.....:lol:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trollmor said:


> La, la, la ... "Where do all the big bellies go, and from where do all these crowding jumping kids come from?" La, la, la ...
> 
> The one in the basket seems to need help. Hope he got well. The one with the girl is just wonderful! They look so good friends. Your daughter? But the one with the lamp ... DID he try to jump up onto the lamp the second after?
> 
> Hm, I think I tortured myself a bit, too ...


Basket, she was half a pound when born. She was sold 2 days later. 
The one with the girl; DAUGHTER?! Pshhhht that's me 
And the lamp, YES and he burnt his nose then face planted!!;D


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nygoatmom; you neeeeeeed to!! Join to waiting game with me!;D 

Grannygoose; we all do that eventually!;D your nt the only one.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....I will try to get pics tomorrow...we;ll see!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol....I will try to get pics tomorrow...we;ll see!


Lol I hope so 
Ill chime in IF I wake up from my sickness drowsie and see em!;D


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

GUYS!!!!!!!! 

I'm no longer having dreams about Sabrina giving birth, and I'm not as worried about her anymore.... That means close right? 
Cause I'm having dreams about ruby kidding! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the kids


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Can't wait to see the kids


Me either!! Thanks 
Goin out there in a few, ill post some pics


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here she is, the only pics she'd let me take!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww...she's beautiful! She reminds me of butterscotch pudding


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Aww...she's beautiful! She reminds me of butterscotch pudding


Lol thanks bit why butterscotch pudding? 
And how many do you think she has??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...her color!
I'd say 2-3 in there...all girls of course


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> lol...her color!
> I'd say 2-3 in there...all girls of course


Hehe girls rock


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

can't wait to know if mine are even bred....i'll take bucklings....doelings....hemaphrodites, whatever!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> can't wait to know if mine are even bred....i'll take bucklings....doelings....hemaphrodites, whatever!


I wanna see a hermafrodite goat...!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...you wanna see any goat at this point!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol...you wanna see any goat at this point!


Yeah I do!;P lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Went out to check on her today and this is what she look like:









































What do you think?? 
How many and when?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks like a barrel with legs  I think she's gonna hold out on you....just to make you suffer the wait! I wish I could tell when and how many....then i'd know with mine too !

Nice goat area BTW! How many do you have?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> She looks like a barrel with legs  I think she's gonna hold out on you....just to make you suffer the wait! I wish I could tell when and how many....then i'd know with mine too !
> 
> Nice goat area BTW! How many do you have?


I myself have 6, in order from getting them: 
Sabrina 
sophya 
Jayjay
Ruby (rescue)
Myranda
Sayde

Out there though, there's about 40 total. (He's getting more) 
I believe he is getting some from a lady on here with 3 registered does THIS MONTH! 
And he has 4 separate areas though...
(Low barn, where the horse chills w/ the babies, where the newbies go, and the brown shed area{that's 6 acres})

And she is a barrel with legs! 
We have another out there that will run and has twins, just a little smaller than Sabrina, I have to wait 3 full minutes after the Thera get there to even start seeing her!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Mmmmmk, I am DONE looking at people's baby pictures, so nt cool! Lol yesterday, I pinched her watermelon udder an it still has like half an inch!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sheesh! Running all over the place pinching your goat! Tsk,Tsk!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sheesh! Running all over the place pinching your goat! Tsk,Tsk!!


Yeeeeah, I'm gunna pinch it today too!;O haha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol.....I know you will!! How is she?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol.....I know you will!! How is she?


Well, a doe tried to kid today at the farm we thought she had two and the baby was so big cause te goats got over fed, it wa only one and they had to do an emergency c-section. (Not mine but another doe out there) 
I'm really hoping she didn't get over fed!!!! 
When I go out there today I'm shaving her udder and legs. Then ill be able to monitor the growth a lot better. 
Ill post on her in the afternoon right after I leave


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool....I'll be looking for a pic!

So, your goat is on someone elses farm?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Cool....I'll be looking for a pic!
> 
> So, your goat is on someone elses farm?


Yeeeeah. Cause I help him do stuff.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhhh....ok.....I c  Do you have any idea when she is due?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

aw they are so adorable. Have fun with them


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Katie! 

And nygoatmom, NO idea! Lol:/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thanks Katie!
> 
> And nygoatmom, NO idea! Lol:/


Yeah, my girls either and it's been so darn cold I haven't been out to really look at the pooches.....I need to get pics so I can post 'em on here. IF and a big IF, they are bred, they could be anywhere from December 3rd....to roughly Dec 30th...
I have no idea if they have gone into heat or not since then as the weather is so darn cold, I can't be out there long....and I am inexperienced to boot....LOL


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, my girls either and it's been so darn cold I haven't been out to really look at the pooches.....I need to get pics so I can post 'em on here. IF and a big IF, they are bred, they could be anywhere from December 3rd....to roughly Dec 30th...
> I have no idea if they have gone into heat or not since then as the weather is so darn cold, I can't be out there long....and I am inexperienced to boot....LOL


Sounds like time for pics


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...yep....maybe this afternoon


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> lol...yep....maybe this afternoon


Haha ok!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, bad news. 


I went out to shave it and it started raining, didnt have good help at all so I barely got it shaved. 
I am gunna try and shave it this weekend.


----------

